#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-23
<lucasvo> hi
<elkbuntu> hi
<lucasvo> I just read http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-marketing@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00874.html
<lucasvo> anyone here and wanted to point out that I once created a spec, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuJournal about this a while ago.
<lucasvo> is there anyone, who works on the Ubuntu Magazine?
<elkbuntu> afaik, the ubuntu magazine is long gone
<KenSentMe> I thought it was decided to not make an ubuntu mag, but to put all efforts in the Fridge at http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<elkbuntu> thats my belief as well, KenSentMe
<lucasvo> oh, ok
<KenSentMe> elkbuntu: nice to know i'm not completely delusional
<elkbuntu> KenSentMe, thinking the same things as me doesn't mean you're not ;)
<KenSentMe> elkbuntu: damn
<jenda> lucasvo: hey there.
<jenda> lucasvo: perhaps you might also be interested in the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-24
<nixternal> <informational rant - feedback encouraged>
<nixternal> Microsoft == #1 in the desktop arena
<nixternal> they didn't get that way be word of mouth
<nixternal> granted, you don't need word of mouth when you are the only choice
<nixternal> now there is choice
<nixternal> #2 desktop == Apple
<nixternal> they definitely don't use word of mouth, because what i have heard has never been good
<Burgwork> right
<nixternal> MS and Apple both use very skillfully planned Marketing Campaigns that Utilize the TV which is huge, not possible for us at this time
<Burgwork> and what is the your feasible solution?
<nixternal> people still don't know that they have a choice though
<nixternal> im working at it, and need the feedback to help it along
<tonyyarusso> Not to mention powerful friends, ie. cozy up to IBM, then screw them over once you're strong enough to go on your own.
<nixternal> i spent all day in marketing class
<Burgwork> splashy commercials are likely to be useless
<Burgwork> we are getting lots of great press from with Oracle stuff
<tonyyarusso> Gotta be informational
<nixternal> well, ubuntu and ibm are very cozy right now
<tonyyarusso> Indeed
<nixternal> ubuntu and sun are cozy as well, and lets not forget oracle
<tonyyarusso> And Sun
<nixternal> and ubuntu
<nixternal> so we have friends in high places as well
<nixternal> and that helps, but not in the desktop arena
<tonyyarusso> If we can keep those and skip the screwing over step, I think things will be very good, but might take a long time.
<nixternal> for a while, i had this belief stuck in my head that not only isn't Linux ready for mainstream, but Ubuntu isn't either
<tonyyarusso> Also, the suse preloads on Thinkpads is a good step, but a small one so far (you have to special request them by phone)
<nixternal> it is changing day by day though
<nixternal> because if you look at what the "mainstream" use their computers for, then any *nix os fits the bill
<nixternal> the majority of desktops int he world are used for 1. Web Browsing, 2. EMail, 3. Music, 4. File sharing, 5. Word Processing, and so on
<nixternal> i can't remember the rest nor the order, but after seeing this information presented to us today in school, it made me realize, that we are far beyond being ready for mainstream, and then some
<nixternal> I was surprised that gaming was the 10th most popular thing with the desktop computer, and not higher on the list
<nixternal> 10th or 11th actually
<nixternal> ok.
<nixternal> now, what i don't see anyone doing is pushing not only Ubuntu, but Linux in general at those targets. When i see a marketing idea/campaign, it is all about safe web browsing, safe email, free office, and thats it really
<nixternal> i think Ubuntu has not only the community, but the resources to produce a campaign that would blow people's minds, and would show the world that they do in fact have a choice
<nixternal> now, does anyone else think a project like this is not only feasible, but would it be worth the time and effort to try? and if so, what would be the best possible way to manage this, and is this something for Canonical to carry forth, or for the Ubuntu community to go after?
<tonyyarusso> I usually try to promote in bits and pieces.
<nixternal> i do to, and it doesn't work
* jenda is developing methods of making the word-of-mouth approach more effective.
<jenda> So that's out of my scope :)
<nixternal> for instance, the firefox campaign was hot, but guess what, all those people that switched, they are starting to loose again
<tonyyarusso> Say, Firefox on one occasion, Ubuntu on another.  Cross-platform stuff is my inroad to put aside some of the concerns people would have about switching OSs.
<sid> nixternal: So what do you suggest?
<nixternal> i don't know, thats why i think everyone should suggest and collaborate
<sid> nixternal: Also Ubuntu and Google are very cozy. Most of the Google engineers use Ubuntu.
<sid> they submit a lot of patches back upstream also
<tonyyarusso> I think it would be great to have various campaigns, but don't know how to do it.
<nixternal> if it was up to me, we would do "real" marketing, have defined marketing plan, short-term, intermediate, and long term goals
<sid> nixternal: Where should the money come from?
<tonyyarusso> Most advertising involves money, and not being a company, Ubuntu doesn't have that directly.
<nixternal> thats that thing
<jenda> nixternal: I suggest collecting a bunch of howtos and guides on how to market Ubuntu in your neighbourhood. Things someone has already done in theirs... or not just yet.
<nixternal> the only thing in marketing that costs money is the medium
<jenda> From small to huge, from free to expensive, from one-man to teamwork...
* jenda pauses in going over the same thing over and over again :)
<sid> hmm, Am I getting reponseses frome elkbuntu about my survey question..or no
<nixternal> well, i have seen many a word about it, but i haven't seen the meat and potatoes just yet
<tonyyarusso> I'm off to a friends house to check out a monitor issue, but I'd like to continue this later if y'all are still around.
<nixternal> that is why i brought this up
<sid> elkbuntu: Are those poll results in? for your survey
<nixternal> we had this lady Donna once again from the FSF, she is the person selling Free Software and what not to the UN
<sid> nixternal: So get started. print up fliers and post them in your neigborhood.
<nixternal> Ubuntu Chicago does that, but it doesn't get people interested
<nixternal> people here in Chicago hate paper
<nixternal> if they can't get it on the radio, tv, or the intarweb, they don't care about it
<jenda> ouch :(
<jenda> Do you think that's a world trend? I have the feeling paper is effective here.
<nixternal> like the huge billboards, that litter our highways here in chicago, my buddy works for the company that owns a majority of them, and he says companies don't use them much anymore because they are becoming inaffective here
<jenda> anyway, I gotta go to bed - it's two am.
<jenda> wow, that's weird.
<nixternal> billboards in chicago are nothing more than platforms for people to do graffiti on anymore
<jenda> hehe...
<jenda> that means the prices will go down...
<jenda> ...or you can do an Ubuntu graffiti :)
<nixternal> 15K for 1 month on 1 billboard
<nixternal> jenda: we have talked to a couple of artists
<jenda> wow...
<jenda> that's about... 60 times more expensive than here :/
<nixternal> but it really isn't a good idea, since most people view the graffitti as something from a "sub" culture
<nixternal> the most we get here, is i pimp Ubuntu every tuesday on a local radio show
<nixternal> but i might be the only one to listen to it though
<jenda> heh :(
<jenda> but it's a serious attempt.
<jenda> :)
<Plug> The Internets are serious business.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<tonyyarusso> How'd the discussion go earlier?
<Burgundavia> anybody around?
<tonyyarusso> I am.
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: are you able to work on the UWN?
<Burgundavia> I want to release tomorrow
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Depends what you need done.  I certainly have the time.
<Burgundavia> take a peek at 19
<Burgundavia> look at 18
<Burgundavia> fill in the missing bits
<Burgundavia> I generally do the edgy section, so you can leave that alone
<BHSPitLappy> I can do it!
<BHSPitLappy> I can do it nine times!
<tonyyarusso> I can as well, but think I'd stick with doing it once and proofreading once or twice.
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Wait, there's still work t obe done on 18?
<Burgundavia> no, on 19
<tonyyarusso> Oh, you mean look at 18 as a guide for how to do it.
<Burgundavia> yes
* tonyyarusso gets it now
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Do we get to pick the Feature of the Week?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> go nuts
<Burgundavia> generally we pick something already in dapper
<tonyyarusso> Fun
<Burgundavia> and try and alternate between the various projects
<tonyyarusso> You mean Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Edu..etc?
<Burgundavia> and server
<tonyyarusso> Okay
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:tonyyarusso] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #18 is out | Help us write UWN 19 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue19 **Gobby session hosted on 24.235.240.148** | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<jenda> MenZa: Seems system 76 put me out of business :)
<MenZa> :(
<poningru> arr?
<poningru> oh yeah my server went down
<poningru> it should be back up now
* poningru mutters stuff at libmusicbrainz
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone here atm have gobby installed?  I'd like someone to test that IP to make sure the port forwarding is working in case someone actually wants to work on it later.
<MagicFab> is there any marketing material for ubuntu server ? like past presentations / figures of TCO, security etc. ? Searched the wiki without much luck
* MenZa points to jenda
<MagicFab> I have a customer asking this to compare to info provided by RH
<MagicFab> Clearly they have LOTS of it
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia, others: I made good progress on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue19 ; still remaining to be done are the Changes in Edgy (Corey said he'd do these) and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Updates (I don't know where to find this information - let me know if you do).  I will leave Gobby running; if you'd rather I close it, ping me.
<MagicFab> tonyyarusso, would it be possible to include a tidbit about last weeks presentation of Canonical in Montreal  ? We have it on video.
<tonyyarusso> MagicFab: Absolutely.  Give me some info and a link to the video.
<nixternal> here, this is for all you RMS fans -> http://www.forbes.com/business/forbes/2006/1030/104.html
<nixternal> this just goes to prove that guy is an idiot
<KenSentMe> nixternal: you have to login to see the article
<nixternal> ya
<poningru> tonyyarusso: 72.209.68.178
<poningru> the new IP for the server
<poningru> crazy isp changed my IP
<poningru> can you upload the UWN 19 on there?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Whatty?
<poningru> there is already a UWN 19 on there but its completely blank
<poningru> tonyyarusso: the gobby servery
<poningru> sobby
<poningru> mind if I change the IP on the topic?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Oh.  The one I had said is just my machine here - you'd rather host it?
<poningru> tonyyarusso: I have been hosting it for the last month
<poningru> :p
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Ah, okay.  Then yeah, change the topic and I'll get the new stuff to you.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:poningru] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #18 is out | Help us write UWN 19 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue19 **Gobby session hosted on 72.209.68.178** | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Got it?
<poningru> checking
<tonyyarusso> MagicFab: Have that info yet?
<poningru> I guess not...
<tonyyarusso> Uh oh
<jenda> I don't have any data regarding Ubuntu server, sorry.
<jenda> Ubuntu posters tomorrow :)
<jenda> MenZa: you up?
<MagicFab> Burgwork, can I update the newsletter directly (wiki) ?
<Burgwork> MagicFab: no idea
<Burgwork> at work
<MagicFab> I mean , technically I can...
<jenda> MagicFab: it's either yes, or yes, but use rather gobby
<jenda> lemme check
<MagicFab> jenda, tx. When is it supposed to be published (sent) ?
<jenda> Burgwork - you said sth about tomorrow?
<Burgwork> sth?
<Burgwork> tonight
<jenda> sth - something
<jenda> sorry ;)
<MagicFab> ok, loading up gobby :)
<Burgwork> ah, no worries
<jenda> I can't connect
<Burgwork> using dapper
<Burgwork> ?
<jenda> nah
<jenda> edgy
<jenda> It's been malfunctioning for some time now :l no idea why
<Burgwork> hmm
<KenSentMe> I see the gobby is password protected
<Burgwork> yep
<Burgwork> ufl@ftw
<Burgwork> ^ your password
<KenSentMe> Burgwork: thank you. I don think i have much time to contribute now
<Burgwork> no worries
<MagicFab> Burgwork,, is there a specific port ? Can' t seem to connect w gobby
<Burgwork> it might be down
<MagicFab> can I send the short blurb via email ? to whom ?
<Burgwork> edit the wiki
<MagicFab> ok
<MagicFab> ok, just added it
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-25
<poningru> its not down
<poningru> the port is 6522
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<poningru> MagicFab: ^^^
<Burgwork> that is default
<poningru> well tonyyarusso is connected
<Burgwork> ok, fedora sucks
<Burgwork> they have disabled their repos for the release
<poningru> heh
<elkbuntu> of course fedora sucks :
<MagicFab> poningru, I would use gobby if it was up. Burgwork said it was OK to edit it directly.
<poningru> MagicFab: it is up
<poningru> tonyyarusso is on it right now along with me
<MagicFab> it was not when I tried.
<poningru> MagicFab: are you on dapper?
<MagicFab> edgy, right now
<poningru> update the gobby package and try again
<MagicFab> I just installed it today on this machine. The newsletter was going out tonight and Iw wasn' t sure I could connect later, so I asked Burgwork . Plus it had a pasword... nevermind
<MagicFab> but tx for the link, would have been useful earlier ;)
<poningru> the uwn is going out tonight/
<poningru> ?
<Burgwork> yes
<poningru> cool
<tonyyarusso> Are things just about done on the UWN?
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, i am
<Burgundavia> perfect
<Burgundavia> anybody else that was editing the UWN around?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, poningru around still?
<elkbuntu> tony is away
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> hey jenda
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I'm sort of here - tending my dinner
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, no prob :)
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Did you need something?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, Burgundavia was calling people to arms for UWN
<tonyyarusso> I did all of the parts I knew how to - wasn't sure where to find dapper updates info, and Burgundavia was going to do the edgy changes.
<Burgundavia> dapper updates is not hard
<Burgundavia> are you subscribed to dapper-changes?
<tonyyarusso> Ah, nope.
<Burgundavia> ah
<tonyyarusso> So the answer is mailing list archives?
<tonyyarusso> Last archive date is the 20th
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> look for anything in the range
<Burgundavia> remember to seperate backports from updates
<Burgundavia> ignore security uploades
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I can do that.  You still doing the edgy changes?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> working through my inbox right now
<tonyyarusso> Okay.  I'll get on that right after dinner.
<Burgundavia> UWN is strictly weekly
<Burgundavia> we are working on the 15-21 one
<Burgundavia> not the 20-27th one
<Burgundavia> nixternal: this is me looking at you
<elkbuntu> lol
<nixternal> Burgundavia: this is me mooning you! ;)
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you ugly beast, I am going blind
<nixternal> (_*_)
<nixternal> muhahaha
<nixternal> flat bottoms from sitting in the computer chair all day long
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: please make certain nothing got added that is past the 21st
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Okay, I had some things from before since I wasn't sure how it worked - going back through and fixing them now
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> add them to 20
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: you still around?
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Yep
<Burgundavia> can you add the info about the new accessiblity devel list?
<Burgundavia> to 19
<Burgundavia> and no tech board meeting
<Burgundavia> or devel meeting
<BHSPitLappy> so is there going to be a release party
<Burgundavia> depends on where you are
<tonyyarusso> I don't have anything about a tech board meeting or devel meeting
<BHSPitLappy> on IRC, at least, Burgundavia :P
<Burgundavia> ah
<tonyyarusso> And I just found the info for the accessibility list, so I'll get that.
<tonyyarusso> What did you mean about the meetings though?
<Burgundavia> there is no tech board or devel meetings recently
<Burgundavia> see the -devel and -devel-announce list
<tonyyarusso> You mean you want me to explain why not?
<Burgundavia> I suggest anybody that works on UWN shoudl be subscribed to the all of announce lists
<Burgundavia> most that they are not going, but all the reason
<tonyyarusso> Okay
<tonyyarusso> access list and mtgs info done
<lotusleaf> awesome, this channel exists!
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> we have existed for a while
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: I guess it just took a clue stick to hit me to find it :)
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> welcome
<lotusleaf> is there a central location for discussions of marketing? :) && thx
<Burgundavia> we are currently finishing up the UWN for this week
<lotusleaf> I would like to get involved in marketing ubuntu. Would I need to follow the process of becoming an ubuntu member, or what is the best course to get involved in ubuntu marketing?
<Burgundavia> you show up
<Burgundavia> you breath
<Burgundavia> you produce
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: No need to be a member - anyone that mentions Ubuntu over coffee is involved in ubuntu marketing.  There are some materials on the wiki that could help you get started.
<Burgundavia> given you have already passed the first two tests, lets work on number 3
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: There's also a mailing list that you can subscribe to for marketing discussion.
<Burgundavia> what sort of marketing do you want to do?
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: beautifully put. :)
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: cool, thx ;)
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: long range plan: to make sure everyone has heard of Ubuntu and knows what it is. :)
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> I am talking specifics
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: I have been giving shipit CDs to some friends, a few professors in different unis to distribute to their students in their CS courses, distributing Ubuntu CDs throughout my area, the usual friends+family free installs/setup/support, I'm currently putting together materials to send to my local media (tv/newspaper/magazine) as well
<Burgundavia> cool
<Burgundavia> we need people to create some rocking materials
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: In 2007 I'm going to put together my first batch of glow in the dark Ubuntu bumper stickers so when the lights go down and all the other advertisements are visually silent, the ubuntu advertisements come alive
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: also I'm printing out/distributing some flyers about Ubuntu which will say something like "Found: Freedom, and a picture of a cute animal wearing an ubuntu shirt with the ubuntu url below and information"
<Burgundavia> we have lots of ideas about brochures
<Burgundavia> we need some simple and professional ones
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: awesome, I'm curious, do you have a central server with printables for distribution? Pdfs and the like?
<Burgundavia> no, not currently
<Burgundavia> just the wiki
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: k thx
<Burgundavia> I am likely to do something like document tree on day
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, we've got some stuff on the docteam server, actually, but most on the wiki
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: I saw an ubuntu marketing forum on the web somewhere, is that official and related to you guys?
<Burgundavia> that is dead
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: thx I will check it out! :)
<Madpilot> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: ah.. ;)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: thx :)
<tonyyarusso> I just did a server install, so I can host things September-April anyway if anyone's interested.
<Burgundavia> I am currently evaluating document managment servers at work
<Burgundavia> I will recommend something son
<tonyyarusso> Maybe one day my family will break and get a high speed connection at home.  Until then I can only do fun stuff during the school year.
<lotusleaf> I've also contacted all the major talk shows in the U.S. and told them about Ubuntu and Mark Shuttleworth
<Burgundavia> so the marketing team is more about creating stuff
<Madpilot> Ubuntu on Oprah - ahhhhhh!!!!!
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: Montel Williams perhaps? :)
<lotusleaf> Don't underestimate the marketing power of a low-brow day time talk show, whichever one that may be
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Any success with that?  I tried e-mail late-nights that do intelligent interviews, but no response of course.
<Burgundavia> talking with local people is a local teams
<lotusleaf> once you get all the housewives bouncing around...
<Madpilot> I can't really imagine anything useful coming out of something moronic like daytime TV meeting Ubuntu...
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: I just completed my first stage of contact.. My next stage will involve going through people I know in L.A.
<tonyyarusso> If we got enough people together suggesting it, what are the odds we could get Mark on the Daily Show?
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: that would be cool, but would he get enough air-time?
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: as compared to the talk shows
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Anything that he got would be far more intelligent
<tonyyarusso> And a larger intelligent audience
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: true
<lotusleaf> is it just me, or is there a media blackout on Linux in the U.S.?
<tonyyarusso> When they get really big names sometimes 20 minutes is actual interview, so you never know.
<tonyyarusso> Maybe more even
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: I don't watch it that often, that would be cool though.
<tonyyarusso> I'll be Mark could manage 10 or 15 easily enough
<tonyyarusso> I've been relegated to watching what I can get on YouTube, since I don't have cable and the Comedy Central site doesn't work on Linux.
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: does it work with firefox in wine?
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Never tried.  Don't do wine.
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: for when you really need it, it works =)
<lotusleaf> I'd much rather see websites conform to standards, but oh well
<tonyyarusso> Yeah
<tonyyarusso> The really weird thing is what it does - tries to play a gif file in Totem
<lotusleaf> O_o
<lotusleaf> I visited the daily show site a few days ago, I didn't care at all for the layout, like most U.S. tv web sites
<nikon> hello all
<tonyyarusso> NBC gives you a nice little message saying "you must be using internet explorer on windows xp to view this site".  They got an angry e-mail.
<tonyyarusso> hi nikon
<lotusleaf> I can see why a lot of people like the daily show, but I think people miss the whole issue, we should all have the right to have our own radio station not tied to a corporation. I don't see the daily show as ground breaking at all. But then again, I voted for Nader. </offtopic>
<tonyyarusso> I'm confused as to how the different sections of that sentence were related...
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: good for you. I go one step further and contact tv stations and radio when they talk about computer viruses and ask them why they aren't talking about Linux?
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: a lot of folks say the daily show is a fresh unique news source compared to the other news stations in the U.S.
<nikon> <offtopic>agree with you there lotusleaf. my friend actually runs his own radio station all out of his own pocket.if he can do t anyone can</offtopic>
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: What sort of response do they manage for that one
<tonyyarusso> ?
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Um...it's not a news show :\
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: well I swear they have a canned noise machine (like canned laughter) because they're like ferris bueller making up some b.s. excuse about how busy they are and have to go ;)
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: that show with stewart?
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Yeah
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: it has news, right?
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: my point was that a lot of people feel that the daily show is a burst of fresh air in a climate of corporate news
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: He _makes fun_ of the news.  It's a comedy show, and he makes no claim that he is reporting the news.  See his appearance on "Crossfire".
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: right, I'm familiar with the show
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: and I saw the Crossfire thing
<Burgundavia> I think we should concentrate on things we can do
<Burgundavia> maybe a form letter to tell people about linux/open source/ubuntu, to send to editors when the mention computer viruses, not windows viruses
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: yup :)
<Burgundavia> that would be great
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: an excellent idea
<Burgundavia> so do it
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: =)
<nikon> i have found that flyers work great..expecially around computer stores
<tonyyarusso> nikon: Do you have some?
<lotusleaf> nikon: flyers are awesome
<nikon> not on the comp im using right now
<nikon> ive been thinking about making some new flyers, ill probably start that later toniht
<lotusleaf> have you seen those OBEY posters with andre the giant and the Krikey! posters with the Croc Hunter? I'd like to do a very simple take on that with Ubuntu
<nikon> i could scetch something up
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: earlier, did I read you right when you said you had also presented ideas to US talk shows re: ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> no, I have not
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: perhaps we could organize a write-in campaign for people to write the talk shows about Ubuntu
<nikon> thats cool
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, I'm always looking for graphical inspiration - link me to the Crikey/Obey posters pls?
<Burgundavia> I don't know if taht is worth it, but sure
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: one moment please
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: ah... I don't have the Krikey links but they were on Flickr
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: my links are on another box in another place ;P
<lotusleaf> as for the obey posters.. those are pretty common and there's a site for them too I think?
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, I'll ask almighty Google in a moment then - thanks
<lotusleaf> np ;)
<nikon> it isnt hard to convert people to ubuntu. just need a way to open up there minds
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: http://www.boingboing.net/2006/10/04/obey_irwin_posters.html
<lotusleaf> nikon: exactly
<lotusleaf> nikon: and subtle but constant bombardment of advertising works ;)
<nikon> as always
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: http://flickr.com/photos/goodbyedoggy/261090161/in/photostream/
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: and the same Krikey poster but better quality: http://flickr.com/photos/spongemonkey/247277589/
<lotusleaf> wil wheaton's (wesley crusher from ST:TNG) website used to link to the OBEY andre poster site let me see
<lotusleaf> argh he bloggified it I don't see the link.. going to archive.org
<nikon> as for a ubuntu flyer in the likeness of OBEY posters wouldnt be hard at all
<nikon> an hours work at most
<lotusleaf> nikon: yeah, it would just depend on finding a quality and catchy phrase
<lotusleaf> nikon: or set of phrases for different posters
<lotusleaf> nikon: I think they would be attention getting
<nikon> most def
<lotusleaf> and distribution of them would be a "no mercy" approach, putting them as many places as (legally) possible
<nikon> o yes
<lotusleaf> perhaps there could be flyer distribution penguin clans made, each with a different colored kilt
<nikon> how about UBUNTU! The Only Way!
<nikon> haha
<lotusleaf> I Will Not Konform !
<lotusleaf> dunno we need brainstormers
<lotusleaf> and a large poster which can be seen via google earth
<nikon> i could make aa flyer in the shape of our beloved penquin and put the ubuntu logo on his belly. have him say "MMMMM ubuntu the healthy way to go"
<tonyyarusso> That might just be a tad expensive
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: but isn't the knowledge of freedom worth it? :)
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: If you have the money, go right ahead.  I don't.
<nikon> me either
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: It's an idea I will keep in mind =)
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: it can be made cheaply if you have the labor done elsewhere
<nikon> this isnt wallmart
<lotusleaf> lol
<lotusleaf> I didn't say sweatshop!
<nikon> cheaply, elsewhere = sweatshop
<lotusleaf> nah
<nikon> in corporate terms anyway
<lotusleaf> is jack in the box a sweatshop?
<lotusleaf> the minimum wage !
<lotusleaf> perhaps I could hire some knitting group to do something huge
<lotusleaf> knit a huge ubuntu banner
<nikon> hang it on the great wall of china
<lotusleaf> lol
<nikon> i have an idea
<nikon> make ubuntu stickers
<nikon> im talking about car window stickers
<lotusleaf> glow in the dark and black light
<lotusleaf> so they show up at night or under black lights =)
<nikon> just have a funky old time
<Madpilot> 30 seconds in Inkscape: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/ObeyUbuntu.png
<Madpilot> well, actually about two minutes, but close enough
<nikon> you should make the logo colored. will give it a more LOOK AT ME feel
<nikon> nice though
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: cool job!
<lotusleaf> nikon: yeah but the b/w posters some times have a more raw ghetto look and appeal
<lotusleaf> and they're cheaper to duplicate ;)
<Madpilot> Inkscape makes roughing out graphical ideas so easy
<nikon> that is true
<nikon> i need to get inkscape
<lotusleaf> a subtle play on that OBEY and KRIKEY thing would really be cool, I think
<lotusleaf> and a neat way to spread the message of ubuntu via flyers =)
<nikon> haha found another bug in knot 3
<lotusleaf> I am the Lizard king! http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelrighi/133766075/
<Madpilot> Cool, an Ubuntu-themed eft!
<nikon> what an intense color scheme
<lotusleaf> nikon: yeah, I'd like to see a film with him done to the Doors music
<nikon> <offtopic>do you guys like purple kubuntu or blue??
<nikon> yea i know haha
<lotusleaf> nikon: I like the edgy kubuntu splashy but I don't like the purple background once you login
<lotusleaf> nikon: but that's easily changed so it';s no big deal
<nikon> yes true
<nikon> i found the purple very calming
<lotusleaf> nikon: me too. I sit back and lap the milk from a coconut while the unicorns laugh beside me near a silver lake and a waterfall filled with hummingbirds who have since transformed into fish
<nikon> haha
<lotusleaf> I made an ubuntu logo from a hoolahoop and ping pong balls
<lotusleaf> marketing in motion!
<lotusleaf> regarding contacting the media for show ideas, it's always nice to have something cool to show them, so I linked them to a youtube video where mark shuttleworth was briefly interviewed and it talked a little about him and ubuntu
<Madpilot> closer to the Krikey! original: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/ObeyUbuntu2.png
<jenda> How's the UWN going?
<Madpilot> need to get that rough printed look into the logo & edges too
<nikon> i like that one
<Madpilot> It's amusing that we have to spend so much time re-creating digitally all the effects real printers try to get rid of but can't
<nikon> im keeping that one do you mind?
<nikon> haha yea i know
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: cool job! we could do tons of these
<nikon> gotta love the grunge effect
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: perhaps we should make a thread on the forums about these and include them as attachments for printing out ?
* jenda goes to pick up the posters today - w00t
<lotusleaf> sup jenda
<jenda> yo lotusleaf
<Madpilot> sure. I can do better quality PNGs, and make the SVG available too - these are just quick screenshot PNGs
<nikon> you should
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: you've already whipped up some coolness in such a short time, nice work!
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, like I said, that's why I love Inkscape - it makes prototyping this sort of thing so effortless
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: :) I just found some cool inkscape tutorials the other day but haven't had a chance to check em out
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, which ones?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: I have the links on another box ;(
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: they should appear in my next site update in Nov
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: http://lotusleafslinks.tuxfamily.org/ :)
<jenda> Inkscape rocks
<jenda> Even I can use it, and that's a lot to say :)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: I'm really liking the second design you made, perhaps you could make the ubuntu logo appear a bit brutal too to coincide with the text beneath?
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, yeah, just working on that
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: sweet!
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: when you get it done, and in a printable size, with your permission I'd like to print some myself for distribution =)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: I'll start in lots of 500
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, I'll work on it, post here & the marketing ML when it's available
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: right on! :)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: give me a shout out please in case I miss it: lotusleaf@tuxfamily.org
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, will do - you are on the marketing mailing list though, right?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: not yet, I just found this channel today ;)
<jenda> lotusleaf: I'm working on a website to encourage & help with similar endeavors, so once you print them out (if it's ready) you can put your info in there :)
<jenda> (that's why I'm doing the posters and was doing the stickers)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: if you have large PDFs I can provide some hosting on my site too ;)
<lotusleaf> how heavy is the mailing list for marketing?
<jenda> not much, really.
<lotusleaf> k cool I'll go ahead and sign up
<jenda> most days, there is no traffic
<lotusleaf> hmm I wonder if it's on news.gmane.org
<jenda> lotusleaf: we have doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing for hosting thingies like this... except I'm the only person who uses it :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: ;)
<lotusleaf> thx I'll check it out too
<jenda> although everyone in the MT has access...
<jenda> Madpilot: would you mind pushing it through the bzr branch?
<lotusleaf> jenda: DIY website template looks nice
<Madpilot> jenda, will do
<jenda> thx )
<jenda> :)
* jenda wants two things to happen:
<jenda> 1) the DIY website to get finished
<lotusleaf> I'm liking the DIY posters =)
<jenda> 2) the doc.ubuntu.com server to be stable :/
<jenda> lotusleaf: I'm going to pick them up from the printer today :)
<jenda> a buck a piece, if you're interested.
<lotusleaf> jenda: awesome!
<lotusleaf> jenda: are you continuing production on them in Spring 07?
<jenda> er... huh? ):
<jenda> :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: you're making them for sale right?
<jenda> Well, I'm having a batch of 500 pieces
<jenda> yes - pretty much
<lotusleaf> jenda: yeah, I was curious if you were going to continue running them into 07
<lotusleaf> or if this was a limited test run
<jenda> It's a limited test run, but if there's demand, I don't mind printing again.
<lotusleaf> k cool thx
<jenda> I keep 7.3 US cents from every poster I sell (10% of the price) and the rest will be used to fund marketing projects
<jenda> :)
<lotusleaf> wow
<lotusleaf> you could make a cool ubuntu logo out of pennies retained from that =)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> It'll be $31.30 on the entire batch, if all 500 are sold.
<lotusleaf> I'm making an ubuntu logo out of the metal gold and silver tops from tobacco can lids
<lotusleaf> jenda: great, so with that tidy profit you can buy... an ubuntu shirt!
<jenda> great idea :)
<jenda> Honestly, I'm only doing the posters to have some first stuff to put on teh website, and to prove that it works :) And for that I need to take some sort of profit in order to show people that they can take a profit if they so wish.
<lotusleaf> how about a discs of tron poster with an ubuntu logo in place of a Tron disc.. oh wait.. nevermind, you'd have to pay disney for that wouldn't you.. :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: the fact that you're doing it at all is cool and I respect that
<jenda> (The image would be spoiled if they knew I was going to donate the $30 to Ubuntu afterwards, so keep that secret, just in this channel... ;))
<nikon> what poster are you printing out jenda??
<jenda> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Posters/HanZo/poster-layout.jpg
<lotusleaf> jenda: ok, just don't tell ubuntulog =)
<lotusleaf> oops, too late! :D
<jenda> ubuntulog: you didn't see _anything_ right?
<jenda> I suspect most of the people won't notice.
<lotusleaf> jenda: most people don't notice, that's how the media retains power NO CARRIER
<jenda> I think it's totally legitimate to take a profit from such a project.
<jenda> And I want the people thinking of printing something to know that.
<jenda> :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: I would tell them I was buying a pink flamingo fedora hat
<lotusleaf> with a bird beak snouted front
<lotusleaf> and pink feathers around the edges
* lotusleaf flaps arms like a bat and screeches
* jenda pretends he doesn't know lotusleaf 
<poningru> yarr
<poningru> what are we doing?
<lotusleaf> jenda: *<:O)
<jenda> poningru: idle chatter :)
<poningru> cool
<jenda> I'm not sure what's up with the UWN
<lotusleaf> poningru: /exit and /part went to the picnic by the lake. Who stayed behind for tea?
<jenda> it was supposed to be due yesterday, but it didn't seem to come out...
<jenda> /quit ?
<lotusleaf> jenda: you win!
<jenda> 
<Burgundavia> jenda: yesterday? it is only midnight here
<poningru> /quit?
<jenda> Burgundavia: ah.
<poningru> Burgundavia: anything you are working on I can help with?
<poningru> doc, or marketing or whatever
<jenda> Burgundavia: midnight-o-nine, no? :)
<Burgundavia> need to finish up one paragraph, then copy back to teh wiki
<poningru> Burgundavia: where are you?
<Burgundavia> going to spell check tomorrow morning and send
<jenda> I finally signed up to gobby :)
<lotusleaf> poningru: you've heard of the OBEY andre the giant posters and perhaps the Krikey croc hunter posters right?
<Burgundavia> west coast of NA
<lotusleaf> poningru: Madpilot is doing something like that for Ubuntu for flyers
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> Burgundavia: for the conference?
<Burgundavia> no, I live here
<poningru> wait when is the mv conference?
<jenda> Madpilot: I might think of printing a third batch to make the set - some flyers. I wonder how they would sell, though.
<poningru> I thought you were toronto
<jenda> OTOH, I could probably fund them completely from the profits on the posters...
* jenda checks... hmm... $160 in the red once I get all the money people who preordered will send me... hmm... did I say profit? :)
<poningru> jenda: a 500 gig hdd
<poningru> please dig http://digg.com/software/Your_bookmarks_aren_t_lost_they_re_just_hiding
<jenda> poningru: what about iL
<jenda> *it? ;)
<poningru> jenda: what to buy with that money
<jenda> aha
<jenda> umm... it's a $160 _loss_... not sure I can buy much with that :)
<Madpilot> jenda, just declare yourself a government, they're good at spending money they don't have ;)
<jenda> wow, great Idea :)
<poningru> oh... hhe
* jenda publishes a declaration of independence
* jenda buys a $160 harddisk
* jenda blames the taxpayer.
<jenda> that's right, the only taxpayer ;)
<Burgundavia> ok, anybody editing in gobby?
<Burgundavia> I am going to copy back to the wiki
<Burgundavia> then let you lot have at it for a few hours while I sleep
<elkbuntu> jenda, how much are the posters again?
<nikon> what is gobby?
<elkbuntu> !gobbt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gobbt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> !gobby
<ubotu> gobby: collaborative text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 464 kB, installed size 1628 kB
<elkbuntu> nikon, --^ :)
<nikon> thank you
<jenda> elkbuntu: a buck apiece
<elkbuntu> minimum?
<jenda> I prefer euros, in which case it's a bit cheaper.
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: What's left?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, probably just making sure it is coherant
<Burgundavia> yep
<jenda> elkbuntu: the production price is about 73.something cents
<Burgundavia> spellchecking
<poningru> nikon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobby
<tonyyarusso> What about a link for more info about the i386 rebuild?
<tonyyarusso> (line 58)
<Burgundavia> that would be part of waht we missed
<Burgundavia> keep working on it
<Burgundavia> I need to sleep
<jenda> I need to sleep too, that's why I'm off to school.
<tonyyarusso> Same here unfortunately (Eastern).  I'll see if I can at least find that link.
<jenda> elkbuntu: if you're interested, please drop a mail, or pick me up later, gotta run now.
<elkbuntu> jenda, ok, cya later then
<poningru> jenda: nn
<tonyyarusso> Got the link in.
<nikon> alright guys going to sleep its 340am and i have classes tommorow. goodnight all
<poningru> hmm quick question... if I were to work on making a vmware image that had sobby running with zeroconf support would that help during the mv conference?
<elkbuntu> most people at MV will be using edgy and at least someone will know which particular gobby build will work with the particular obby build used
<tonyyarusso> No idea
<poningru> elkbuntu: see people can use my server if they want
<poningru> but since it will be in a different network you cant use the zeroconf to easily discover the docs
<elkbuntu> poningru, i think canonical will have all this sorted out already
<poningru> but yeah since its only like 2-3 steps to connect
<poningru> oh ok
<elkbuntu> poningru, will you be at MV?
<poningru> I wish
<tonyyarusso> Anyone that is going I'm looking for an attendee to adopt a feature specification.
<poningru> <--- poor college student
<Madpilot> WIP: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/ObeyUbuntu3.png
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, ^^^
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: thx, the grit seems a bit off on the ubuntu logo, the previous one pwns!
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: #2 is a keeper
<lotusleaf> http://www.warbard.ca/temp/ObeyUbuntu3.png <3
<Madpilot> the 'grit' inside the white is still the WIP part, all of them are exactly the same peice just copied for a placeholder :)
<lotusleaf> oops, I meant: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/ObeyUbuntu2.png <3
<poningru> naah I like 3 better
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: you're rockin' keep up the good work! :)
<tonyyarusso> All right, I just made my pass through UWN 19 for proofreading.  You want to check it over now poningru?
<poningru> yep
<poningru> checking
<tonyyarusso> You'll have to add yourself to the bottom, since I wasn't sure what to put for you.
<poningru> :) k
<poningru> how did we handle links?
<poningru> trying to get rid of wiki markup
<tonyyarusso> For things within the Ubuntu wiki I used the usual WikiNames automatic links, and just regular links for everything else, except for in the Montreal presentation section, which has text other than the URL linking.
<tonyyarusso> (Fabian did that part)
<poningru> yeah I have to put that as footnotes for that particular article
<tonyyarusso> When you moved the links it looks like you forgot to put back in the name of the group sponsoring the presentation on line 37.
<tonyyarusso> (Or maybe you're just still working on that)
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Also, I have a disagreement with what you did with the dates.  "th" is not commonly capitalized.
<poningru> oh
<poningru> will revert
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<poningru> oh still working on that
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to have an X-less server host the Gobby session?
<elkbuntu> yes
<elkbuntu> thats what Sobby is
<tonyyarusso> Ah, got it.
<tonyyarusso> Anything Gobby/sobby-like for things other than plain text?
<elkbuntu> no idea
<tonyyarusso> Should our contributor attributions at the bottom be linking WikiNames or just regular?
<elkbuntu> regular
<tonyyarusso> done
<poningru> actually with sobby you cant edit
<tonyyarusso> What do you mean?
<elkbuntu> sobby is a server not a client
<tonyyarusso> Right
<poningru> yeah you cant actually use sobby to edit the docs... it will only host em
<tonyyarusso> (I'm looking for different things I can do with my new desktop machine that weren't as practical for my laptop)
<poningru> tonyyarusso: your email server, space heater etc.
<Madpilot> http://www.warbard.ca/temp/ObeyUbuntu4.png <-- last one before I crash for the night - thoughts?
<tonyyarusso> Hey!  We have the regular firefox logo now!
<poningru> tonyyarusso: :D
<poningru> I know
<poningru> its teh awesome
<tonyyarusso> Still waiting for 2.0 final to come through the tubes though.
<poningru> but the tubes are clogged
<tonyyarusso> Yep
<tonyyarusso> Lots of traffic will do that
<poningru> Madpilot: :(
<poningru> I liked 3 better
<poningru> tonyyarusso: also folding
<tonyyarusso> folding?
* tonyyarusso wonders if we got a decent TB logo too
<Madpilot> poningru, too much roughness on the logo now, or ???
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, yeah, i noticed that. surely a bug?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Why?
<poningru> Madpilot: yeah a little too rough
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, has Moz changed policy then?
<poningru> naah re: the logo, we signed the contract :)
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I don't believe so.  Ubuntu just decided to go a  different route from Debian I think.  They were "in talks" with Mozilla about it.
<poningru> yeah /me <3
<poningru> tonyyarusso: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_folding
<poningru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folding%40home
<tonyyarusso> Aargh.  We still have the gross Thunderbird icon.
<poningru> we do?
<poningru> oh wow
<tonyyarusso> poningru: You done with UWN yet?  Doesn't look like anything's chaged recently.
<poningru> yeah havent really found anything wrong recently
<tonyyarusso> Do you think it's ready?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, only Burgundavia can make that call ;)
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Got it.  I suspected as much, but was wasn't sure.
<tonyyarusso> Guess it's not going out tonight then.
<elkbuntu> since he has to get it through the ML :)
<elkbuntu> no, he said first thing tomorrow afaik
<tonyyarusso> Cool
<poningru> tonyyarusso: no still going through stuff
<tonyyarusso> I suppose I could at least remove the work in progress and template stuff from the top so nobody forgets about that in the morning.
<poningru> hehe yeah
<poningru> it looks good
<poningru> the only thing I dont know about is the oracle article
<poningru> its got crazy logic
<poningru> and a bit too speculative for my taste
<tonyyarusso> That was the one thing that was there when I started, so I didn't really want to mess with someone else's work without having them around.
<tonyyarusso> Much of that though is quotes, and the articles that are going around are very speculative.
<poningru> yeah lame
<poningru> will leave it to the chief editor
<poningru> Burgundavia: ^^^
<elkbuntu> let the poor guy sleep, would you
<poningru> :p
<poningru> elkbuntu: I was up for about 30 hours last couple of days straight
<poningru> and working on about 6 hours of sleep after that
<poningru> this classes+job+other projects thing is really draining
<elkbuntu> hehe yeah
<poningru> tommorow I have Campus Sustainability conference to go to
<poningru> early in the morn
<poningru> nn guys
<tonyyarusso> nn
<jenda> w00t
<jenda> posters are in :)
<elkbuntu> yay
<elkbuntu> do they look as good as expected?
<jenda> Much better, of course ;)
* jenda totally loves them.
<jenda> elkbuntu: Once I cover the cost, I'll start donating (the posters) to LoCo teams.
<elkbuntu> cool
<KenSentMe> jenda: should i send my money through paypal?
<jenda> yeppers :)
* KenSentMe forgot what we had agreed
<KenSentMe> was it 20 euro's for posters and stickers?
<KenSentMe> or 10, i don't know
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> looks like 10
<KenSentMe> okay
<KenSentMe> jenda@ubuntu.com?
<jenda> yes...
<jenda> ubuntulog: you didn't see anything
<KenSentMe> whoops, sorry about that
<jenda> KenSentMe: please don't post my addy in a publically logged channel :(
<jenda> no problem.
<KenSentMe> can i undo it in some way?
<KenSentMe> Money sent btw
<jenda> Umm, well...
<jenda> you'd have to contact fabbione and ask him if it's possible to remove the address...
<jenda> ...and perhaps suggest an automated de-spamifier that would grab x@y.z format things and make them x(a t)y(d.o.t)z :)
<KenSentMe> jenda: i contacted fabbione, but he says he too busy preparing for edgy release
<jenda> ok
<jenda> no problem, I'll survive :)
<jenda> I just realised I was supposed to have been somewhere half an hour ago...
<MenZa> jenda: :O
<MenZa> jenda: some Danish guy asked me if I had more stickers yesterday :D
<MenZa> elkbuntu: hey Melissa :D
<nikon> hey all
<jenda> MenZa: Tjoels.
<nikon_> hello
<jenda> hello nikon_
<jenda> welcome to da marketing channel (and mailing list ;))
<nikon> thankyou
<nikon> hey jenda can i get a link to the marketing wiki??
<jenda> sure
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<jenda> typed it manually :) :) :)
<nikon> thanks a bunch
<jenda> np
<jenda> my fingers have several words taught very well on the keyboard... ubuntu, marketing team, ubuntuforums, ... :)
<nikon> haha
<nikon> when is the next issue of the mailing list being sent out??
<jenda> umm
<jenda> the mailing list is a communications media - whenever someone posts to it, all the subscribers recieve the message.
<jenda> You can post to it too, and everyone subscribed will receive it.
<nikon> oooooo...ok
<jenda> Now what _does_ come out in issues is the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.
<jenda> There should be one today, I believe...
<Burgwork> there will be, I am just ignoring it right nw
<jenda> ok
<nikon> where do i go to get it?
<Burgwork> isn't out yet, currently in gobby
<jenda> nikon: you can have a look at the previous issue.
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue18
<MagicFab> Burgwork, I don't see the bit about the Montreal presentation
<Burgwork> hmm, forgot
<Burgwork> add as needed
<Burgwork> oh, wait, when was the montreal thingy?
<Burgwork> after the 21st?
<jenda> @now Prague
<jenda> :)
<jenda> oops
<jenda> nikon: fire it up, and click join session.
<jenda> nikon: the host is "72.209.68.178"
<jenda> and leave the port default (5222)
<jenda> choose a color.
<jenda> it'll ask for a pass - it's ufl@ftw
<jenda> now just feel free to edit :)
<jenda> (/me was asked for help)
<MagicFab> I still can't connect with that info - using Edgy.
<nikon> this is what i get when i start gobby "Howl initialisation failed. Probably you need to run mDNSResponder as root prior to Gobby. Zeroconf support is deactivated for this session."
<MagicFab> Same for me.
<jenda> MagicFab: what's the problem?
<jenda> nikon: that doesn't matter.
<jenda> i get that too.
<nikon> ok
<jenda> or... I did. I don't think I do anymore :) I have no clue why.
<MagicFab> And how can I check the version of the nl I edited yesterday ?
<nikon> cannot assign requested address
<MagicFab> nikon, same for me
<jenda> I had that too...
<jenda> I have no clue how I fixed it :(
<MagicFab> Burgwork, where can I find my edit from yesterday ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue18?action=info doesn't show it.
<Burgwork> hmm, no idea
<MagicFab> pfh... why is does this feel such a WASTE of my time (and yours)
<Burgwork> doesn't to me
<MagicFab> I don't enjoy seing my bit gone, and no solution for contributing other than broken gobby session
<nikon> hey jenda what is your default port
<jenda> 5222
<Burgwork> 6522
<jenda> omg
<jenda> sorry
* jenda blind
<jenda> wasn't it 5222 in old gobby?
<MagicFab> f**k
<jenda> MagicFab!
<nikon> haha got it
<MagicFab> sorry, I hat doing things twice with the wrong info
* MagicFab apologizes - washes mouth with soap - takes a big breath
<MagicFab> really, this is a bad day for me.
<jenda> Sorry. But I told you to keep default ;) Don't listen to _all_ I say,though, pick the good parts.
<nikon> ha alright ill keep that in mind
<nikon> all updates to the doc is displayed in realtime right?
<Burgwork> yes
<jenda> in neat little colors! :)
<MagicFab> ok, re-wrote it.
<MagicFab> do I need to do anything specific so it's saved ? Can someone comment on it / approve...
<MagicFab> It's at the end of the community section
<jenda> MagicFab: you can save locally,
<jenda> but the server has your changes already.
<jenda> Do save. It's a good idea. What if a bomb hits the server.
<MagicFab> ok, so saved. I checked for mistakes, tested links, seems ok.
<MagicFab> gotta run now... :(
<jenda> later
<Burgwork> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6080048.stm
<jenda> I listened to it. It's worth it :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-26
<nikon> goodbye all
<MenZa> sweeet Burgwork
* MenZa is so listening
<Burgwork> elkbuntu: you alive?
<elkbuntu> temporarily. about to walk out the door
<Burgwork> ah, no worries then
<Burgwork> ok, I need an edgy user to copy the UWN back from gobby
<Burgwork> bloody hell
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Burgwork] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #19 is out | Help us write UWN 20 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue20 | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Burgwork> ok, 19 out
<MagicFab-away> most excellent, tx
<Madpilot> Probably the final draft of the "Obey Ubuntu" 'street' poster: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/ObeyUbuntu5.png
<Madpilot> comments?
<poningru> yes very pretty
<Madpilot> toned down the 'printing errors', added the white sketch lines
<poningru> yeah perfect
<Madpilot> need to check the license on the font I used, it's free-as-in-beer and I don't think there's any non-commercial type restrictions on it
<Madpilot> font licensing is such a mess, even worse than software/documentation licensing in some ways
<Madpilot> "Freeware" - guess that means I'm OK
<MagicFab> Madpilot, I get a timeout
<Madpilot> MagicFab, hmm, some people do - no idea why
<Flannel> because you hate us
<Madpilot> just a sec, I'll dump it on my imageshack account
<Madpilot> Flannel, does it timeout for you too?
<Flannel> Yeah, and did last night as well
<Madpilot> strange
<Madpilot> time to complain to my hosting company
<Madpilot> http://img93.imageshack.us/my.php?image=obeyubuntu5ii8.png
<MagicFab> very nice ;)
<MagicFab> err... :)
* MagicFab is trying to quit that nast habit
<Madpilot> what, the ;) habit?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<cj2003> hi folks
<cj2003> hmmm......good luck with the shipment of 6.10 :-)
<cj2003> once you've survived that, i would appreciate sone response on my offer given on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2006-October/001171.html
<cj2003> a "no thanks, go away" is absolutely also accepted, but some kind of feedback would be nice
<lloydinho> Hi Christian,
<lloydinho> ehh. cj2003
<cj2003> haha, no problem - after all it is my name :-)
<lloydinho> Read your mail, and remember you posting fairly regularly on sounder
<lloydinho> But really, the marketing team doesn't actually deal with the website as such.
<lloydinho> And the "in the press section" on the website is more pointed towards enterprise stuff, I think.
<cj2003> my thought was to have more articles from the web in the "in the press"-section of UWN
<lloydinho> ah.
<cj2003> they might be, I haven't looked that much into what they referred to but more to the number of them
<lloydinho> Okay. Actually, you can just add those to the wiki page for that week's UWN.
<lloydinho> But I guess you want something more automatic.
<cj2003> and if that is the case, then it's ok as they then choose the news items from other criterias than i do for bebian-news
<cj2003> oh, yes ;-)
<cj2003> that's why I don't post so often to sounder as I used
<cj2003> haha, just discovered that we could speak Danish to eachother, but that would be a bit silly in here
<lloydinho> I think, for the sake of the logger and posterity, they prefer it if we speak english.
<lloydinho> ... but yes, we could just as well speak Danish :-)
<cj2003> but yes - I was looking for somewhere to ship an automated email to so they (you) could grab some news there
<cj2003> in case you missed something for the UWN
<lloydinho> Yes. There's no such place at the moment.
<lloydinho> But what you can do I guess is suggest it to the Fridge.
<lloydinho> they have a mailing-list where they accept news suggestion, much like slashdot.
<lloydinho> I'm sure that they wouldn't mind the extra traffic, and some of it could easily spill back onto the UWN that way.
<lloydinho> Try joining #ubuntu-fridge and see if you can find somebody there who might be interested.
<cj2003> ok, I'll try that
<cj2003> thanks
<lloydinho> no problem. :-)
<poningru> the edgy release notes...
<poningru> opensearch.png
<nikon> hello all
<poningru> ello ello
<poningru> elkbuntu: ping
<poningru> can you help me find that opensearch.png
<elkbuntu> uh...
<elkbuntu> the who the what now?
<poningru> XD
<poningru> in edgy release notes
<poningru> there is an attachment missing
<elkbuntu> what format is it?
<poningru> opensearch.png
<elkbuntu> oh, on the wiki?
<poningru> I remember putting one up for a alpha/beta release
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> nm I got it
<poningru> it was in the beta
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=OpenSearch.png
<poningru> elkbuntu: can you fix it?
<poningru> I for whatever reason cant login
<YoussefAssad> hello
<Burgwork> hey YoussefAssad
<Burgwork> elkbuntu: ubuntucounter is being punished
<elkbuntu> heh, so it is
<elkbuntu> Burgwork, is hoary EOL today as well?
* jenda feels dumb...
<jenda> why is it being punished?
<jenda> overcrowded?
<elkbuntu> i blogged and it went to planet and its now going a wee bit slow
<jenda> aha
* jenda won't go see, then ;)
<Burgwork> elkbuntu: yes
<Burgwork> we are better than FC
<Burgwork> who pulled their entire infrastructure
<elkbuntu> huh?
<Burgwork> redhat pulled down their wiki, everything
<elkbuntu> o.O
<Burgwork> now they are claiming 10,000 downloads in the first day
<elkbuntu> heh
<Burgwork> first 5 hours, rather
<elkbuntu> rpm usage must do that to one's brain... they need health warnings for those things :
<poningru> yeah
<Burgwork> yum is death
<elkbuntu> no.. i believe death would be nice in comparison
<YoussefAssad> why is yum death?
<YoussefAssad> Sorry, new team member :) Trying not to lurk
<elkbuntu> because .deb pwns all :)
<elkbuntu> .deb and apt :)
<Burgwork> YoussefAssad: extremely slow, very buggy
<YoussefAssad> that wasn my experience. But anyhow
<elkbuntu> well.. ubuntu rocks so hard that we might be a tiny bit biased.. could resulting in slight exaggerations ;)
<YoussefAssad> elkbuntu: of course
<YoussefAssad> elkbuntu: I just thinking that it good for a marketer to be able to fall back on more technical arguments
<Burgwork> yum is considerably younger and less mature technology than apt
<Burgwork> it shows
<YoussefAssad> Burgwork: Yep.
<YoussefAssad> Burgwork: from what I saw, dependency resolution worked reasonably well. But yes, it was slow. And the mirror architecture was b0rked, I couldn update the system
<Burgwork> yep
<Burgwork> my FC4 boxen at work at borked
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-27
<nikon> hello all
<sid> Hello nikon
<poningru> ello ello
<nikon> can someone point me to a good howto for creating a wiki page?
<Flannel> nikon: besides the Wiki Docs?
<Madpilot> nikon, guidelines for the Ubuntu wikis, or general ones?
<nikon> are wiki pages html or another type of code
<Madpilot> they become HTML
<Madpilot> but wiki markup is not (quite) html when you type it up
<Flannel> nikon: wiki markup is more like the markup flavors web forums use, where they convert their own markup to html markup to viewers, but not editors
<poningru> hey
<rylasasin> hello heres my question
<poningru> ok so legal wise you are in the clear
<poningru> as in as long as you dont change much of anything you are good to go
<rylasasin> suppose I have a company that builds computers (local)
<Madpilot> rylasasin, go ahead and sell it, is the basic answer ;)
<poningru> technically speaking we can help with that as well
<Flannel> rylasasin: you'll probably want to check out the oem install
<rylasasin> ok like is there a price limit on it or do I have to follow any set of special procedures or what?
<poningru> rylasasin: as in there is a seller option under alternate cd
<poningru> rylasasin: nope
<nikon> i kindof understand...so is there a beginners guide to wiki markup
<rylasasin> so we could sell ubuntu at any price we please?
<poningru> rylasasin: there is an oem install option in the alternate cd
<Madpilot> nikon, there are some help pages on the Ubuntu wiki; just a minute, I'll dig them out for you
<rylasasin> I'll have to check that out
<Madpilot> rylasasin, whatever the market will bear
<Flannel> nikon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpOnEditing
<poningru> rylasasin: yep whatever price you want
<nikon> thank you flannel
<Madpilot> Flannel, thanks, was just going for that URL
<Flannel> nikon: or, I suppose https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpForBeginners is more appropriate
<rylasasin> ah ok. I'm going to present a computer to my boss tommorow with ubuntu on it, so I thought I'd want to know the legal info on that ahead of time
<Madpilot> rylasasin, the licenses that Ubuntu is released under a properly Free, ie you can use them commercially or whatever
<Flannel> rylasasin: the OEM mode will allow you to set up ubuntu, and still let the end users set up their final user stuff (username, password, locale, etc) on first boot
<rylasasin> ok
<poningru> rylasasin: there is a legal page on the ubuntu website
<rylasasin> ok second question (not sure if this goes here but) suppose we do start selling it. we want to make sure the user has the right drivers and updates when they get thier pc
<rylasasin> for web sufing and whatnot
<poningru> ok...
<rylasasin> what are some recommended ones? (I know I cant get YTMND to work with sound on some pages cause I dont' know what I need to install. flash is one but it also uses quicktime)
<Flannel> rylasasin: quicktime? no.  mp3s, yes.
<rylasasin> its basicly looping MP3s and WAVs on YMTND
<rylasasin> try a page at www.ytmnd.com and tell me what drivers I need to make this site work. also newgrounds etc
<rylasasin> oh its also animated gifs... anything special we need for that?
<Flannel> rylasasin: a GUI ;)
<rylasasin> lol
<rylasasin> I mean somthing thats NOT included with the initial install
<rylasasin> and can we include wine, XGL, Beryl, etc. with our machines?
<poningru> yep
<rylasasin> alright good :)
<rylasasin> cause yeah cause I realise a lot of the stuff we include with our builds (Nero, powerdvd, adobe acrobat, intell drivers etc) aren't going to be necessary with any sort of ubuntu builds I think
<rylasasin> but it would require a whole new set of things
<Madpilot> Probably the final version: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/Ubuntu-rough-thumb.png
<Burgundavia> cool
<Flannel> Madpilot: still hating the rest of us!
<Madpilot> Flannel, gah, sorry. One second.
<Flannel> Madpilot: nah, no big deal.  I'll pretend it's awesome
<Madpilot> Flannel, http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/7853/ubunturoughthumbmh0.png
<poningru> Madpilot: I see no cc license
<Madpilot> poningru, PD
<Madpilot> simpler
<poningru> nice
<Madpilot> that'll be in the metadata of the SVG, I guess I should add it to the visible footnotes of the poster
<poningru> unfortunately in the US that means full copyright
<poningru> you have to mark it pd
<poningru> yeah I know gay
<poningru> working on it
<Madpilot> http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubunturoughcuttj8.png
<Madpilot> PD mark added
<Flannel> info smbclient
<Flannel> ack, sorry.
<nikon> mmmmmmm ramon noodles.......that is all
<lotusleaf> mmmmmmmm excess salt
<lotusleaf> nikon: do you drink the broth too?
<nikon> of course
<nikon> keeps me going during late night linux updates haha
<lotusleaf> lol
<lotusleaf> nikon: I feast upon carne asada burritos and five rolled tacos as I lap the sweet milk from a coconut with a forked tongue and bat wings as the demons beat their drums through the firely rings of the basketball courts in hell
<lotusleaf> ah, and there's the microwave, supper time!
<nikon> my diner, sadly, is not as lively. just noodles and an after diner cigerette.
<nikon> speaking of cigerette, brb
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-28
<tonyyarusso> poningru: ping
<tonyyarusso> nm
<klepas> servus
<poningru> blaarh?
<lotusleaf> In addition to shipit, are there any grassroots groups sending edubuntu to poor places around the world?
<YoussefAssad> edubuntu specifically? Our LUG was offered a shipment of discs from mandriva back when they were a good choice
<YoussefAssad> not sure if Egypt qualifies as a "poor place", but it certainly is developing (a more developmentally accurate term)
<lotusleaf> YoussefAssad: perhaps poor was a poor term, developing is the word I should've used. :)
<lotusleaf> YoussefAssad: well okay, are there any grassroots groups sending *buntu to developing areas around the world?
<YoussefAssad> not in the Middle East. That I know
<lotusleaf> YoussefAssad: Okay, thank you. =)
<YoussefAssad> cheers
<lotusleaf> 8)
<Rinchen> Jenda: Mitch said you were looking for me?
<Rinchen> And hello Mitch :-)
<Burgundavia> http://djst.org/blog/2006/10/28/release-week/
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-29
<whiprush> Burgundavia: dude check out planet gnome.
<whiprush> jrb ripped us off
<whiprush> We were so the first to make release cakes.
<Burgundavia> whiprush: indeed
<Burgundavia> can you email me that url?
<Burgundavia> but that virt-manager looks hot
<Burgundavia> "Secondly, X will now start without an Xorg.conf file."
<Burgundavia> ahh, bloody hell
<whiprush> that was the stuff keith demoed
<Burgundavia> what about input?
<Burgundavia> did that stuff make FC6?
<whiprush> One would have to test
<Burgundavia> it looks like it
<whiprush> ajax told me that distros would need still to use xorg.conf for some things
<whiprush> I was under the impression that all that was 7.2 material
<whiprush> don't know if they backported it
<whiprush> http://www.whiprush.org/2006/03/vacation_gettin.html
<whiprush> http://www.whiprush.org/2005/03/my_birthday_cak.html
<Burgundavia> X.org needs to push back their release schedule
<whiprush> that was the original gnome cake though
<Burgundavia> to meet FC and Ubuntu and GNOME release schedule
<whiprush> I'd like for the GNOME schedule to be the canonical one.
<whiprush> which distros base off of
<Burgundavia> fc6 kicks our ass in a lot of places
<Burgundavia> xen, aiglx, xorg
<Burgundavia> however, we ship newer firefox and oo.o
<Burgundavia> more mono stuff
<whiprush> they don't ship nearly enough software.
<whiprush> that whole yum/external repo thing they have going on is a nightmare
<Burgundavia> yes, that is probably their biggest flaw
<Burgundavia> also http://www.advogato.org/person/mchirico/diary.html?start=63
<`6og> jenda, ping?
* `6og strolls around poking randoms
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> 'sup?
<`6og> i'm being told to do that -> http://www.thesource.gov.au/involve/nyr/get_involved.asp <- by 3 people... they say a foss person in there would be good... dunno myself
* `6og pokes jenda again
<`6og> :(
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-22
<sdh> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Tesco_Every_little_helps
<Vadi> Hi all. Just wondering, are there any signature banners available that promote ubuntu?
<Vadi> Anyone know?
<juliux> katkin_, thanks a lot for the pens
<katkin_> juliux: no worries at all - how was Ubucon?
<juliux> great
<juliux> we had more then 300 visitors
<juliux> and we had talks where the room was too small
<katkin_> juliux: wow thats fantastic
<juliux> i was very impressed by the cleaning up yesterday
<juliux> we announced after the last talk that we need some hands
<juliux> and in around 15min were more then 50 tabels and alle networcabeld back in the right rooms
<juliux> so after 1h was everything in the cars and the rooms were cleaned
<juliux> now i have to get the last things from my car to my flat;)
<juliux> http://gallery.verwayen.com/ubucon_2007?page=1 <--- there are fotos from the first day and the social event at saturday evening
<katkin_> the photos look great and it's so nice to hear that everyone mucked in to help out with the cleaning :)
<juliux> katkin_, it looks good that we will have an ubucon next year again;)
<katkin_> juliux: excellent news :)
<juliux> if there is an ubucon then after the weekend from the .10 release
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-23
<juliux> morning
<dthacker> Hi marketing?  Will there be a new release of the official Ubuntu book for Hardy Heron?
<Burgundavia> dthacker: the crystal ball says "MAYBE"
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-24
<jtu> I find these results interesting: http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+vista
<jtu> gutsy seems to have made quite an impact
<jtu> lets see if it sustains
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-25
<Burgundavia> http://architectfantasy.com/?p=1
<Burgundavia> that is a great article
<juliux> moring katkin 
<katkin> morning juliux
<juliux> katkin, we have some pens left, we will use them on the next events and the rest you can get back at cebit;)
<katkin> juliux: that's fine, keep them all, I'm sure they will come in handy for any other events you might have :)
<juliux> i am sure
<MenZa> herro
<MenZa> juliux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3629848
<MenZa> jenda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3629848
<juliux> MenZa, cool
<MenZa> juliux: :D
<juliux> i think i will print one for my notebook;)(
<MenZa> awesome!
<MenZa> I should do that too
<MenZa> I just have nothing to print it on
<juliux> but i have to search for a lable for my printer
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> amazing how jenda is lately
<MenZa> er
<MenZa> how busy he is*
<jenda> MenZa: yo
<jenda> MenZa: incredible, innit
<jenda> MenZa: I actually started going to school this year, I did.
<jenda> I also got meself a girlfriend... and a job.
<jenda> Last year, I had neither of the three... so there ;)
<MenZa> jenda: ahh :D
<MenZa> jenda: What do you think of the link :)?
<jenda> ah, there's a link ;)
<jenda> :D
<jenda> funny ;)
<MenZa> ^_^
<tsmithe> jenda, got a girlfriend? got a real job?? woah.
<juliux> jenda, congratulations
<jenda> tsmithe: still the same job :(
<jenda> but the gf is new  :)
<tsmithe> :) he's on the way up!
<jenda> :D
<tsmithe> and i swear you were "at school" last year, too...
<beuno> tsmithe, "at school", "drunk", what's the difference
<jenda> well, yeah, but I never actually went there :)
<beuno> hi jenda   :D
<jenda> beuno!!! :)
<beuno> and congrats
<tsmithe> beuno, haha
<tsmithe> jenda, so you mean you've passed an exam? :o
<jenda> beuno: I haven't been drunk since... I don't even remember!
<tsmithe> haha
<jenda> erm... must have been last week because I seem to miss a wednesday in my memories...
<beuno> jenda, hahaha, that sounds more like the truth!
<tsmithe> haha
<beuno> but the gf probably does reduce the weekly amount
<jenda> hehehe
<jenda> you think?
<jenda> she's the one who dragged me off to a park with a bottle of wine ;)
<jenda> our "first date" :D
<jenda> (at night...)
<tsmithe> ooo get in there jenda
<jenda> no, seriously, I haven't been drunk in quite a while.
<beuno> heh, well, it's a different kind of drunk
<jenda> I abstain at most parties now.
 * tsmithe was being serious, he'll have you know
<jenda> (Abstain meaning no more than 7 beers or 1 bottle of wine)
<jenda> I need to keep sober because of my campaigning ;)
<jenda> Keep convincing people they should vote for me :)
<tsmithe> vote for you for...?
<jenda> academic senate
<tsmithe> ooo get in there jenda
<jenda> it's the governing body of the faculty (and another senate for the university as a whole)
<jenda> 10 students + 11 teachers
<jenda> the bastards have a majority, but meh :)
<tsmithe> oo jenda's got tenure! he can fail as many exams as he want!
<tsmithe> ah you're not on the faculty?
<tsmithe> sad
<jenda> haha
<jenda> tsmithe: I still didn't pass that exam, but meh :)
<tsmithe> tss
<jenda> I failed my first 3 attempts only to get another 3 :D
<tsmithe> haha
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-26
<desertc> Any team leads here?
<Burgundavia> desertc: sort of
<desertc> I have been looking forward to talking to someone about team efforts.
<desertc> But then, you were just telling me in #edubuntu that you wouldn't be able to help me out... Hmm!
<desertc> I'll find one of the rock stars around here soon enough and start the conversations.
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot_
<Madpilot_> greetings
<Burgundavia> desertc: what are you looking for help for?
<desertc> Just looking for an opportunity to help a larger effort, B.
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> well, there are not a lot of existing project at the project level
<Burgundavia> there are some at the loco team level
<Burgundavia> what sort of things did you want to work on?
<desertc> Whatever I can do to help, mostly.  What sort of things do you need?  I go to many conferences and talk with a lot of educators, for example.
<desertc> I'd like to follow the lead of others to promote the ideas of using Ubuntu in schools, for one thing.
<desertc> What sort of projects can I get started on?
<elkbuntu> desertc, have you talked with the edubuntu people on what sort of marketing they're after? you sound like an ideal person to help them
<Burgundavia> hmm, well, we need some stuff to hand out
<desertc> elkbuntu: Burgundavia said in #edubuntu that I should come here to ask.
<elkbuntu> oh...
<desertc> Low and behold Burgundavia is here, too!  :)
<Burgundavia> desertc: I am everywhere
<desertc> But at least someone is responding.  I've been asking around for the last couple days without much response.
<elkbuntu> desertc, compiling a list of the queries that educators have about ubuntu is probably a good way to define what to put in a leaflet for them. 
<desertc> I'm not getting so far in the conversation that I get to a list of queries.  I am not really sure how to approach the topic yet, or who the right people to which I should be talking.
<desertc> At this time, I am looking to work under some bigger effort to follow someone else's lead for a bit.
<Burgundavia> teachers are good people to talk to
<desertc> That's not true, in my opinion.
<Burgundavia> people higher up the chain require things like SLAs and boring junk like that
<Burgundavia> that is a conversation for somebody at Canonical (or what I used to do at Useful)
<Burgundavia> Userful, rather
<Burgundavia> for a community activist, your teacher is your best bet
<desertc> I am doing a ton of stuff on my own.  I feel like that I can also contribute more by helping a larger effort.  I'll keep offering to help for a while longer, and I can keep going on my own as need-be.
<Burgundavia> one of the best ways you could help would be to tell people what you are hearing at these conferences
<Burgundavia> work on some flyers, etc, based on that knowledge
<desertc> Not sure how that is working with anyone.  Maybe I am not making myself clear.
<desertc> I'll check back with you all later.
<Burgundavia> hmm, that went well
<Burgundavia> ugh
<juliux> MenZa, you are not allreay ubuntu member?
<MenZa> I'm not, no.
<juliux> wth
<MenZa> lol
<juliux> then you should become a member soon;)
<MenZa> I hope so!
<juliux> MenZa, i added me right after you in the list;)
<MenZa> :D
<juliux> oh not there is rainct between us;)
<MenZa> juliux, why is it you have an ubuntu member cloak when you're not a member o_O?
<juliux> MenZa, i am a member until 20th november
<MenZa> ah!
<MenZa> :=
<MenZa> :)*
<juliux> so i am there for review;)
<MenZa> indeed :)
<juliux> i don´ t have to
<juliux> but i don´t like the idea that a member can review his own membership
<MenZa> heh
<MenZa> :)
<desertc> This week I am coming up with a form email and send it off to every computer teacher in the Nashville public schools.
<desertc> Any resources I can look at from people who have done similar programs?
<juliux> desertc, perhaps you can ask Riched in #edubuntu oder #ubuntu-education he is the education manager for ubuntu
<desertc> I haven't seen Riched online in a short while.  I was looking for him.  I wrote him an email several days ago that went unanswered.
<juliux> desertc, he is busy with traveling 
<desertc> I left my telephone number...
<juliux> ok
<desertc> Does RichEd have a counter-part in the USA?
 * desertc realizes he was expecting a call back from someone in South Africa.
<Vorian> desertc, you could try the loco teams in the us
<Vorian> #ubuntu-us
<desertc> I am involved with the LoCo teams already.  What did you have in mind?
<Vorian> hmm
<Vorian> I think the Colorado team had done something along the same lines with Public Libraries
<desertc> Same thing?
<desertc> What do you mean?
<Vorian> desertc, All I remember is a message was sent (in some form) to the Public Library system in Colorado.
<Vorian> I don't know much more than that
<Vorian> sorry :(
<desertc> What is the page for the Ubuntu Marketing resources?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-27
<desertc> 31 users here and no one can say what the home page is...
<desertc> Hope to talk to you all soon.
<posingaspopular> hey all. I'm trying to put together an event with nixternal to promote the use/installation of Gutsy Gibbon to the general population (instead of the all geeky install fest we threw this weekend) and get some more people in Chicago excited about FOSS/Gutsy in general. any thoughts?
<boredandblogging> posingaspopular: we are trying to think about the same thing in georgia and not having much luck
<posingaspopular> boredandblogging: yay, we can work together
<posingaspopular> i was thinking of a install fest at a local uni along with passing out free software cds at various other schools
<boredandblogging> yeah, but that seems to attract the same geeky types
<posingaspopular> i sent out an email asking for people I knew (chicago gnu/linux users group, chipy, linux users of northern illinois (luni), etc), if they had any suggestions, and/or contacts in the local media schools etc.
<posingaspopular> the problem is promoting it outside of the same geek circles (as fun as that is) and spreading it to general computer users
<posingaspopular> which takes resources that the loco's dont really have
<boredandblogging> right, there used to be general purpose UGs before, but most of them have been replaced by specialized UGs
<boredandblogging> looking through sites like meetup.com, there are groups that are interested in building web sites, that might be a start
<posingaspopular> yea, but im going to argue (and hope that im not proven wrong) that just because a UG is specialized, it doesnt mean that other UG's wont help
<posingaspopular> a bigger pie for everyone is better than no pie at all ;p
<boredandblogging> true, best shot might be doing presentations at different UGs
<boredandblogging> but its a time consuming process
<boredandblogging> and requires man power
<posingaspopular> we've been doing that for years here, or at least trying
<posingaspopular> im fairly confident that we can get enough volunteers to help us talk to people about free software
<posingaspopular> the problem is getting non techies to an event
<boredandblogging>  yeah
<boredandblogging> think that is everyone's problem
<posingaspopular> hmm... anyone else around that has a few words they can throw in
<posingaspopular> boredandblogging: how is the georgia team treating you?
<boredandblogging> posingaspopular: not too bad
<boredandblogging> we have a release party tomorrow night
<boredandblogging> and an install fest coming up
<posingaspopular> nice! we just had one (if you've been reading nixternal's blag) and im busting my butt to give Ubu-chi some more momenutm
<posingaspopular> i thought i would pop into the -marketing chan to see what I could do about it
<boredandblogging> posingaspopular: very cool
<posingaspopular> apparently more people in the area use ubuntuforums than I thought. they were all complaining that their is no activity in the area, wanting to go to install fests, etc. and there were 20+ people in the chan trying to do their thing. exciting!
<posingaspopular> <-bed
<juliux> hi all
<juliux> ubuntu will be again in the german television tomorrow
<Burgundavia> very cool
<Burgundavia> get us a clip
<juliux> we will record it with mythtv
<juliux> and i will upload it
<Burgundavia> very cool
<desertc> Do we have any "Ubuntu in the newspaper" references?
<posingaspopular> desertc: i think there were a few for the chicago loco install fest, yu have to check with richard johnson abhout that
<desertc> posingaspopular: thanks
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-20
<AliTabuger7> hi everyone!
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-22
<juliux> hi katkin 
<juliux> katkin: i have now the marketing stuff you send to berlin for the ubuntu mobile thing, ogra gaves me the stuff last weekend
<juliux> katkin: but i don't know what i should do with the stuff in the next weeks/month;)
<katkin> juliux: not sure what you mean? What stuff specifically? :)
<juliux> katkin: ubuntu mobile flyers, ubuntu lts flyers
<juliux> katkin: oliver grawert had this stuff bevor for an event in berlin
<juliux> i forget the name
<katkin> juliux: how many do you have left over?
<juliux> katkin: around 30kg
<juliux> i don' t count them
<juliux> i can store them in my basement 
<juliux> they are now in hannover/germany
<katkin> juliux: ok, would you have a use for them in the future?
<juliux> the next event for ubuntu-de is cebit in hannover
<juliux> hey katkin 
<katkin> juliux: hey
<juliux> katkin: is it ok for you if i will use the stuff at cebit?
<katkin> juliux: sure
<juliux> will there be a booth from canonical at cebit?
<katkin> juliux: no
<juliux> ok
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-23
<shahriar86> anyone from su team around?
<AliTabuger7> i'm here
<AliTabuger7> I'm usually here, but I've got the window burried, shahriar86, so if you just type my nick somewhere in the message so it would make a sound, I'd be here sooner.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-24
<xivulon> hey jono congrats for your album! although not my style, the whole thing is way too cool!
<jono> thanks xivulon :)
<xivulon> as mentioned in the past I am 1 click away to launch the wubi banner campaign
<xivulon> here is the announcemente text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62081/
<xivulon> comments welcome
<xivulon> The whole thing is quite disorganized, and I made a promise about prizes for the top 3, I hope canonical will back me up there :)
<xivulon> well I take that as a go ahead, hoping that someone somewhere will provide the top 3 prizes...
<xivulon> here we go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957543
<xivulon> jono what about an album of yours :) ^
<jono> xivulon, could you mail me about this?
<Lorelei-> evening all, was just thinking about the Spreadubuntu query that's flying around about the use of the Ubuntu symbol on promotional materials. In terms of the t-shirts if we're not selling them do we need to ask for permission? Surely if its just for volunteers etc we don't ??
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-26
<AliTabuger7> Well, i'm not sure about that. They make an exception for just about everything thats promotional to the Ubuntu OS, but it seems "merchandising" is the exception to that exception, which specifically mentions t-shirts as an example.
<berriop> hi
<berriop> I am going to put an open source-ubuntu stand in the brick lane market in london to spread the open source word and to give free ubuntu cds to people
<berriop> anyone know if i could get some material from ubuntu, like cds
<johnc4510-laptop> New UWN is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue114
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-19
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #164 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue164
<Takyoji> johnc4510: In the "Windows 7 meets Ubuntu 9.10" section, there's a sentence that states "Windows 7 is being released on October 7", which is a typo
<Takyoji> Unless I'm fairly delusional or something..
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-20
<johnc4510> Takyoji: thx, i've corrected it by just taking out that last sentence. We appreciated you letting us know about that. :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-22
<doctormo> ah well at least people are here
<ZachK_> i'm here
<CyberCod> is there an IRC channel for the shipit team?
<doctormo> CyberCod: I don't think so
<CyberCod> :(
<CyberCod> shipit says I've received too many in the past, and that if I participate in ubuntu I'll become eligible for more... I already participate... I just don't know who I have to talk to
<doctormo> CyberCod: Are you an Ubuntu Member or a member of an approved LoCo team?
<CyberCod> doctormo: not really sure... I know the guys via IRC who run the loco team, but I am not close enough to go to meetings
<smeag0l> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/rc/
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-23
<Udontu> Dustin did such a good job. He deserves the credit for such an amazing prog
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-24
<ernstp> hi there. I started writing some better new features for karmic, maybe someone here finds it interesting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/NewUserFeatures
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-25
<Polaris> Good evening/morning wherever you are.
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-10-27
<Jewkonia> Hello Everybody
<Jewkonia> My name is Jewkonia
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-10-28
<Jewkonia> Hello Everybody
<Jewkonia> My name is Jewkonia
<Jewkonia> How can we better market Ubuntu to jews?
<ikonia> !ops
<ubot4`> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Jewkonia> What is it ikonia?
<Linden940> what jewkonia was wrong..happy it was taken care of
<Pici> Oh. I'm still here.
<Pici> woosh!
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-10-29
<Pici> So... Can anyone tell me if the Ubuntu Love project is still active? 
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLove
<Pici> I'd like to close their channel as it looks like its just being used by squatters, but I'm not going to do so if its still being used.
<ikonia> Pici: I really hope that tproject is dead as it appears to just be a pointless waste of space
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-10-31
<csmith1994> hey guys I made a presentation on ubuntu that I'd like to show you
<csmith1994> http://prezi.com/x0uc301mgbsg/ubuntu/
<csmith1994> if you want to see it
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-10-26
<NRWlion> good morning ... 
<NRWlion> hey there
<NRWlion> hey there
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-10-28
<LosAngeles2011> Hey
<LosAngeles2011> Does anyone in here work with mass mailing lists?
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-10-22
<DJones> A question thats just been asked in another channel, is anything happening with the www.spreadubuntu.org website? Appears to be down and has been for a few days, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu refered to this channel as the relevant irc channel
